# DishNetwork & PBSKids



## Tom2533 (Mar 18, 2005)

Does anyone have any clue if Dish is going to add PBSKids?

Thank You 

If someone from Dish is reading you see a lot of people want this channel so WHY not add it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

it does not equate it to the profit maximization formula 

If you get pbs digital over the air, most of the affiliates show pbs kids as one of their sub channels...


----------



## Tom2533 (Mar 18, 2005)

Directv has PBSKids Channel and so does the cable company.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Tom2533 said:


> Directv has PBSKids Channel and so does the cable company.


so switch!! In the words of the immortal Charlie E " dont let the door hit   ya on the way out"


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Tom2533 said:


> Does anyone have any clue if Dish is going to add PBSKids?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> If someone from Dish is reading you see a lot of people want this channel so WHY not add it.


Forget it! Charlie is cheap! Get Directv.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

He's not cheap, he just only does what's profitable. Thus the reason he is so rich and sucessful. The whole idea of business is to turn a profit.


----------

